# Demo



## Dracarys (Jun 12, 2015)

Edittttt


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 13, 2015)

Commenti?


----------



## Hannes (Jun 14, 2015)

Bellissimo writing! :D I actually played the 2 previous Mafia games a while ago, and your piece sounds quite suitable for the setting... 

I think an Oboe in the main melody (or as a countermelody) could also fit very well, if you want to expand the piece :wink: 

Is it for a trailer, or for the actual game?


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Hannes!

I agree, there is still room for another line in there somewhere. This is just my pitch/demo.


----------



## michaelv (Jun 14, 2015)

This is lovely work, Sir. You changed your name, so that threw me off. Not sure why you did that. 

I know nothing about the game. It has a certain melancholy that befits the Italian mood, but I wouldn't exactly call it Italian in the populist sense, at least , if I heard it without being aware of the Mafia connection. In places it's almost Romanian gypsy- sounding. This is no bad thing in itself. I just wondered just how Italian this should actually be. Anthony Casalena: that's Italian, isn't it ?! 

So great to hear real instruments, of course.

Very best of luck with this !


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Michael, glad you like it as I'm very fond of your also melancholy work.

I was going for something modern/italian, I didn't want to sound too authentic and godfather-esque. I agree the parts where he is ripping the violin it has a gypsy vibe! Maybe I'll tone it down in the future.

As for my username, I was preparing for GOT season finale


----------



## michaelv (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, it's a challenge to avoid cliches these days.

Game Of Thrones. You lost me, because I've never seen it !


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 16, 2015)

That's alright, most people that do watch it won't recognize the name anyways!


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 6, 2015)

Some more words would be great =)


----------



## Kralc (Sep 6, 2015)

Great track, great violin! I like when it starts to open up at ~0:50.

If you check out the trailer that released around Gamescom last month-ish, Mafia 3 is focusing more on the New Orleans Mob. And with New Orleans being the focus of the open world, I'd assume that'll play a huge role in the direction of the soundtrack. Although I guess the Italian Mafia would be the villains? Not entirely sure. Hasn't been a franchise I've really kept up with.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words Clark! Yes I noticed that after the fact, this was done before the announcement. If you notice in Mafia 2, the score has more of a cinematic vibe than anything, I didn't hear any hints of Italian. Hopefully this is still relevant.

Thanks


----------



## dannymc (Sep 7, 2015)

this is stunning, i loved it. god i love the sound of real strings


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Danny, nothing beats aunthenticity


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice Violin writing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 16, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Very nice Violin writing! Thank you for sharing!



Thanks Simon


----------

